# االاقسام العامة > منبر سيده فرح >  >  لماذا نصلي

## تينا

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم والصلاة والسلام على اشرف الأنبياء والمرسلين سيدنا وحبيبنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم خير خلق الله وعلى آله و صحبه أجمعين اما بعد:

سؤال مهم يجب علينا الإجابة عليه لنعرف لماذا نصلي ولنضع أهداف واضحة في حياتنا لتساعدنا بإذن الله وتوفيقه على أداء الصلاة والمحافظة عليها.

نصلي لأسباب مهمة عظيمة وكثيرة قد بينها الله لنا عز وجل وبينها رسوله المصطفى عليه أتم الصلاة والتسليم فمن أسباب أهمية الصلاة أن:

1- ترك الصلاة كفر بالله تعالى فعن جابر بن عبدالله قال قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم (بين الرجل وبين الكفر ترك الصلاة) وعن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما قال (من ترك الصلاة فقد كفر).

2- تارك الصلاة يتبرأ الله منه (لا تترك الصلاة متعمدا ، فإنه من ترك الصلاة متعمدا فقد برئت منه ذمة الله و رسوله).

3- تارك الصلاة إذا مات لا يدفن في مقابر المسلمين.

4- تارك الصلاة يعذب في قبره قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : (أتينا على رجل مضطجع ، وإذا آخر قائم عليه بصخرة ، وإذا هو يهوي بالصخرة لرأسه فيثلغ رأسه – أي يشدخه – فيتدهده الحجر – أي يتدحرج – فيأخذه فلا يرجع إليه حتى يصبح رأسه كما كان ، ثم يعود عليه فيفعل به مثل ما فعل المرة الأولى ، فقلت : سبحان الله ! ماهذان ؟ فقال جبريل عليه السلام (إنه الرجل ينام عن الصلاة المكتوبه).

5- أول ما تحاسب عليه هو الصلاة قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم (أول ما يحاسب به العبد يوم القيامة عن الصلاة ، فإن صلحت ، صلح سائر عمله ، وإن فسدت ، فسد سائر عمله).

6- تارك الصلاة يحشر مع فرعون يوم القيامة! قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم (من حافظ عليها – أي الصلاة كانت له نورا وبرهانا يوم القيامة ، ومن لم يحافظ عليها لم يكن له نور ولا برهان ، ولا نجاة ، وكان يوم القيامه مع قارون وفرعون وهامان وأبي بن خلف) وتارك الصلاة يحشر مع المجرمين في جهنم قال تعالى (كل نفس بما كسبت رهينه إلا أصحاب اليمين في جنات يتساءلون عن المجرمين ما سلككم في سقر قالوا لم نك من المصلين).

7- أن الله سبحانه وتعالى أمر بالصلاة قال الله تعالى (حافظوا على الصلوات والصلاة الوسطى وقوموا لله قانتين) وقد أمر الله تعالى في الصلاة وذكرها في آيات كثيرة.

8- وأن الصلاة من عظمها فهي العبادة الوحيدة التي فرضت في السماء السابعة وذلك ليلة الإسراء والمعراج.

9- الصلاة وصية الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم للأمه جميعاً فقد قال رسول الله صلى عليه وسلم وهو يلفظ أنفاسه الأخيرة (الصلاة ، الصلاة وما ملكت أيمانكم).

10- الصلاة سبب لمرافقة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في الجنة عن ربيعة بن كعب الأسلمي قال كنت أبيت مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم . فأتيته بوضوئه وحاجته. فقال لي “سل” فقلت: أسألك مرافقتك في الجنة. قال “أو غير ذلك؟” قلت: هو ذاك. قال “فأعني على نفسك بكثرة السجود”.

11- الصلاة مفتاح للخيرات كلها قال ابن القيم الجوزي رحمه الله (الصلاة : مجلبة للرزق, حافظة للصحة دافعة للأذى، طاردة للأدواء، مقوية للقلب، مبيضة للوجه، مفرحة للنفس، مذهبة للكسل، منشطة للجوارح، ممدة للقوى، شارحة للصدر، مغذية للروح، منورة للقلب، حافظة للنعمة، دافعة للنقمة، جالبة للبركة, مبعدة من الشيطان, مقربة من الرحمن).

12- المحافظ على الصلاة المعلق قلبه بالمساجد يظله الله تحت عرشه في ظله يوم لا ظل إلا ظله يوم القيامة.

13- أن الصلاة هي راحة وطمأنينة حيث يقول الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم لبلال بن رباح (أرحنا بها يا بلال) أي الصلاة.

14- جعلة الصلاة قرة عين للرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم حيث يقول عليه الصلاة والسلام (حبب إلي من دنياكم النساء والطيب وجعلت قرة عيني في الصلاة).

15- الصلاة تمحوا الخطايا السيئات والذنوب قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم (أرأيتم لو أن نهرا بباب أحدكم يغتسل منه كل يوم خمس مرات . هل يبقى من درنه شيء ؟ قالوا : لا يبقى من درنه شيء . قال فذلك مثل الصلوات الخمس . يمحو الله بهن الخطايا) وكما أن الملائكة تدعوا للمصلي بأن الله يغفر له ويرحمه فعن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال (إن أحدكم في صلاة ما دامت الصلاة تحبسه، والملائكة تقول: اللهم اغفر له وارحمه، ما لم يقم من صلاته، أو يحدث).

16- الصلاة خير من الدنيا وما فيها عن عائشة بنت أبي بكر رضي الله عنها قالت قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم (ركعتا الفجر خير من الدنيا وما فيها).

17- تفريغ القلب لله في الصلاة يجعل المسلم كيوم ولدته أمه.

18- سبب لدخول الجنة قال صلى الله عليه و سلم (من صلى البردين دخل الجنة) والبردين هما الفجر و العصر.

19- سبب للنجاة من النار قال صلى الله عليه و سلم (لن يلج النار احد صلى قبل طلوع الشمس و قبل غروبها).

20- أن هناك باباً في الجنة يسمى باب الصلاة لمن كان من المحافظين على الصلاة ومن أهلها.

أخيراً وليس آخراً الصلاة صلة بين العبد وربه وفيها يناجي الإنسان ربه ويدعوه ويتقرب إليه حتى يسعى إلى رضى خالقه حتى ينجيه من النار ويدخله برحمته وفضله الجنة وأعظم من ذلك رؤية وجهه الكريم.

وهناك أيضاً الكثير والكثير من فوائد الصلاة ومن الأحاديث والآيات التي تبين عظم الصلاة وقدرها وعظم آفة وهلاك مضيعها وتاركها فاحرص اخي المسلم واحرصي اختي المسلمة ولنحرص جميعاً على أداء الصلاة وإقامتها أشد الحرص.


*

----------


## nona

*ان الصلاة تنهي عن الفحشاء والمنكر 
اذا صلحة صلح باقي العمل 
جزاك الله خيراً ياتينا
                        	*

----------


## تينا

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة nona
					

ان الصلاة تنهي عن الفحشاء والمنكر 
اذا صلحة صلح باقي العمل 
جزاك الله خيراً ياتينا



 تسلمي اختي نونه علي المرور
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*نصلي ليبارك الله لنا في اعمالنا



جزاك الله خيراً
                        	*

----------

